# Newer GCC typo in Web Docs?



## captobvious (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a quick heads up, in the following page about installing a newer GCC for ports compilation ( http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/custom-gcc/article.html ), should the following:


```
libgcc_s.so.1   gcc44/libgcc_s.so.1
libgomp.so.1    gcc44/libgomp.so.1
libobjc.so.3    gcc44/libobjc.so.2
libssp.so.0     gcc44/libssp.so.0
libstdc++.so.6  gcc44/libstdc++.so.6
```

Should gcc44/libobjc.so.2 be gcc44/libobjc.so.2?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a three year old article. GCC 4.4 has since been deprecated.


----------

